# An absolutely incredible hit.... ir13(joey) suckerpunched me...



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

So for anyone that knows me in chat. It's been finals week this week. Always hellish. Always stressful. Always different.

A while back a conversation had come up in chat talking about Padron 1926's. I made mention that I loved the 1964's. Then I was asked if I had had a 1926, to which I replied. "No."

The story ends in typical fashion.










I can't say that I deserved this, but it was a welcome surprise. I'm really looking forward to these. They smell phenomenal. :dr

Thank you Joey. This made my week.


----------



## wcktalvrg (Mar 6, 2008)

That is an awesome hit! They look yummy :tu


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

That is awesome dude....nice hit!!!!:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

:

-


0



i used to look like this
:-0


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thats a pretty nice hit there. Way nicer than anything you can dish out. :tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice one!


----------



## huero71 (May 4, 2008)

Now that's a nice hit! :tu:tu


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang! Awesome hit there. I'm sitting here green with envy right now!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Great hit Joey!! Looks like he got you again Jordan!! :tu :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Joey hits hard, nice looking sticks:tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

very nicely done :tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Joey talks a ton of smack in the chat room sometimes........I don't have any issue with it at all because he obviously backs it up and HARD

Great hit Joey

Two of the great BOTL's on here, and my chatroom compadre's


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Joey, Hell of a hit pal!!!


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

Damn joey... you need anger management

:r:r:r:r


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Very nice hit !! Seems he doesn't mess around.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

wow Joey just f'd you up


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

What did you do to desrve getting smacked around like that? Those are awesome:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Check Joey's sig line... :tu

Nice hit!


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

DBall said:


> Check Joey's sig line... :tu
> 
> Nice hit!


?

His sig line?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

JE3146 said:


> ?
> 
> His sig line?


Yeah, he used to have this quote on there...



DBall said:


> Joey's the quiet, crazy type...


...looks like he removed it, though. Oh well... disregard. :tu


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

DBall said:


> Yeah, he used to have this quote on there...
> 
> ...looks like he removed it, though. Oh well... disregard. :tu


Oh  .. yea I remember that now. Was afraid I missed something there for a second...


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Foly Huck!! Very nice hit. That leaves a big hole on the exit. hehe


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

What a hit joey!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Joey sucks.

'nuff said


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

bad arse!!:tu


----------

